# Songs First Win



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay!:cheers2: Congratulations on having your first pick-of-the-litter win first place! :first:Good girl, Song! And cheers for Angel too, for what I'm sure was a good showing on her part. Glad the pretty sisters got to put their paws in the show ring. You've got real show girls now!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It looks like a beautiful day for showing, too! Such a nice judge to let you guys do a practice run. I can tell you are excited for the future with Song. So are we.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting! Very meaningful to us all since we have watched her from even before the very beginning...congrats! And to Angel, too..!


----------

